# Free Systema Articles and video lessons



## Paul Genge (Oct 9, 2012)

Guys, 

I have been producing lots of free instructional Systema material on my website.  Things keep changing almost daily and the easiest way to keep up with all the free information is to sign up to our newsletter.  

I want to give you a free gift if you do sign up to the newsletter.  You will get a free video lesson download that you can only get through the newsletter.  In this MP4 download I teach the Systema Ryabko punching method using the scientific principles of Systema Kadochnikova and other scientific sources.

Also checkout our Combat Lab Facebook page for honest discussions about the science of Systema and the various forms of Systema.

I hope to see you all there soon.

Paul


----------

